# "95 240 SX SE manual with A/C



## force12c (Feb 21, 2008)

I am looking for a new radiator. I have searched online at Advance Auto and Auto Zone. They are very clear as to weather their radiators are for a 240 SX SE with air conditioning. Could someone with more knowledge on this subject give me some help please.


----------



## calebbo (Apr 18, 2011)

It's pointless those radiators no longer exist. Just cut your losses, sell me your car for $1000 and be done with it. I'm sorry.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan had only two radiators that year for the 240SX, one for manual and one for automatics. Aftermarket stock replacement radiators usually limit themselves to one that fits both (the radiator has the cooler line in the bottom tank, but if you have a manual trans, you just don't use it). Advance Auto shows one radiator on their site: Ready-Rad Part No. 431385 for $148.39. If you look at the fitment notes, it says : "Fits w/o AC; w/ H.D. Cooling; w/AC; w/ MAX Cooling." In other words, it fit's all 240SX applications and should fit your car. Note: if you place an online order with Advance, put code "P20" in the "coupon box" and they'll take 20% off the price! Plus, it'll qualify for free shipping if they don't stock it at your local store. FYI, RockAuto.com lists radiators for your car starting at $87+shipping, if you have a few days that you can wait for your part.


----------

